# Whats a Good Night Sight For Sig's?



## tcvb1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whats a good sight system for the Sig's?

Thank's

Tim


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Whatever it is they are putting on them from the factory. Very bright and large.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

+1 on Ram Rod's comments. I open my gun vault and dang if the *Sig Gnome* didn't already turn those little suckers on! :smt107


----------



## HK9 (Dec 12, 2007)

I just put a pair of Tru Glo TFO (Tritiun - Fiber Optic) sights on My Sig 226. The fiber optic sights look great in any combination of daylight/indoor light and the Tritium really shine in the dark! With these sights you got it covered!


----------



## Milliron (May 2, 2007)

IIRC, the Sig factory night sights are Mepros. About as good as anything out there.


----------



## Nastynewt (Jan 22, 2007)

I like the Meprolites


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have Meps on my P226 forever and TFO's on my P228 for a couple of years now. As soon as I can I'm getting TFO's for the rest of mine. Best of both worlds (Day/Night). There are several to choose from but I like what I've gotten (performance wise) from the TFO's and so they are my preference.


----------



## tholmes876 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a new sp2022 and it came standard with night sights that are really awesome. they are labeled as "Siglite Night Sights"

don't know if this helps...other people probably gave better answers before me, but I wanted to add what i knew


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The SigLite sights are Meps.


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

I like warren and XS's


----------



## BDS04F (Oct 1, 2008)

*Sorry for all the Q's*

I was wondering about this same thing. I will be picking up a new P229 in
the near future (waiting to get formal training, hopefully asap). I was looking into getting the factory night sights put on when I purchased it. I wasn't sure if it was worth it to just get the standard sights and add the night sights myself, or just get them from Sig. I was thinking either the TruGlo, or Trijicon sights if I put them on myself (well, not me, but an armorer).

I saw one vote for TFO, anyone have any exp with Trijicon? What if any are the advantages of getting the Novak rear sight? Are the TFOs any more difficult to install than the Trijicon? Are the Sig/Mepros just as good? Are there any advantages of one brand over the other, or is it personal preference?

Thanks for the knowledge, I appreciate it. Sorry for the bombardment of questions.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The Meps have a slightly larger dot than the Trijicons. The TFO's are a little more difficult to install, but not much. I;ve done all my own sight replacements on my SiG's. I have a Sight Tool for the job of course, but not any more or less expensive than any other if you have a gunsmith/armorer do it.

There isn't really much difference between brands. Tritium glows just as much on one as any other and generally last about 5-7 years. I've read about some that have lasted longer, but the average lifespan is the same regardless of brand. Same probable goes for the TFO's though some have reported problems with breakage of the Fiber Optic tube. I've not experienced this problem with mine and mine have been on my CCW for a few years now.


----------



## blue d (Apr 3, 2008)

My P229 came with Trijcon. Really like them, but have no experience with others.


----------

